# DIAMONDHEAD 2011 - STREAMING VIDEO TEST



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

For about an hour, I will have my video camera turned on with a radio in the background.

The video will be of a clock, simply to show that it is a video and not of a still object.

Please let me know that you can see the video and hear the radio in the background.

If all works, the first streaming video from Diamondhead will be sometime Sunday, January 16, 2011.

To find the video go to "Stickam.com"

The stream is called "Diamondhead 2011".

Regards,

Will

p.s. This test will continue for about an hour, til 10:30 a.m. EST. The test will resume this afternoon at about 3:00 p.m. EST.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Wiil, 
Worked for me just great. 
Sound is clear. 
Picture is a little fuzzy, but good. Can't view it full screen at all. All digital pixels. NOT HD, but we can't be greedy can we. 
BUT no trains running at this time I guess!!! 
Thanks for doing this for us that will not be there in person. 
For those who can't find it: 
http://www.stickam.com/thumper12225 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

David, thanks for the response. The video is at this end and at present is with Logitech. I'm supposed to be able to send video with far higher quality. 

I'm waiting for feedback from Logitech, so by the time Diamondhead rolls around, that problem should be resolved. 

Will


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

OK here in the UK, but a bit fuzzy as has been noted, looking forward to seeing all my friends again this year as we will not be there. 
David & iris Bailey


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have time to play with streaming websites, the other 2 big web companies (stickam.com direct competitors) that allow you to stream for free is http://www.ustream.tv or http://blogtv.com. Would be good to look into. (gives u some other options if you like)

You should have a setting somewhere on your stickam web software on bitrate, quality or size. These should affect the quality, and speed of the video. Your upload speed from your internet provider is a big deal also (most of the problems at diamondhead are internet connection as You and I know far too well). This setups of a triangle of how your video is presented because it can only upload "so much" data at a time. so if you go for more framerate, you need to pull from the other 2 sides like "size or video" or "quality of video" 

Most likely it is built in Adobe flash software in the web browser thats accessing your camera directly, sometimes you can right click the video and get the quality settings for the video (or change the settings when it asks, "do you want this website to use your webcam" dialog.) 

It can also be that Adobe flash not reading the camera properly(drivers) in which Logitech can help u out directly with that. Anyway, I know you will figure it out!


Andrew


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

* SECOND TEST* Here goes the second test. I'll let it run for a couple hours. Feedback will be appreciated. Once set up at Diamondhead, the camera and computer will be unattended for several hours at a time. 

The camera will be set higher than last year and camera angles will be changed during the week. 

The view on this test is nothing more than watching snow melting on my garden layout There will be no trains running for a while. 

The end of the layout is about 50 feet from the camera, and that is about the maximum viewable distance at Diamondhead. 

Again - feedback is appreciated. Also, suggestions such as those from Andrew are very much appreciated, especially anything that will improve the video/audio stream. 

Regards, 

Will


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Will,

See the backyard view.

It must be cold outside as I don't see any squirrels running through your backyard!

Got 6" of snow here in SC last night - next will be ice.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Will,
Thanks for doing this again!
I don't know how helpful this is but here is what I am seeing on my monitor. First is the live feed in the size it shows on the page. Then is the feed made full screen. The smaller one is very close to how it appears live on my monitor in NW Florida. Again THANKS ! Last year I had MLS members who could not be there call me while I was in front of the camera.
Larry


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo, seven more days 'til I'm there!!!


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Larry, thanks for the photos. The camera I have is a Logitec Webcam with 2 megapixels capability. Zoom is digital only so it's worthless as the dithering gets painful.

What you see in the small photo will be the best available without a different camera. I can't use the webcam on the computer as it would be blocked by heads as available locations are poor.

Thanks again,

Will


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

SIGNED OFF MONDAY, JANUARY 10, 2011 AT 5:37 P.M.

All appears to be working according to Hoyle.


Next broadcast will be Sunday, January 16, 2011, sometime in the afternoon.

Regards,

Will


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Will, I'll bring my Logitech webcam and see if it looks any better.
Pat


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

As of 1:08 EST I am seeing trains running guys! Nice! Thnaks for sharing with us all! 

Chas


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Will
Last year there were pepople who would stop right in front of the camera and never move. That problem might be solved soince you are raosing the height of the camera. If not you might put a sign there showing a camera being used.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

On the camera, mine is a Logitech, so if yours has higher resolution, installation should be easy. With a higher resolution, the video may be jerky. Remember the main problem at DH is with the slow hotel wifii. 

As for camera blocking, Bill Hendrick says he's bringing some signs. Then again, some insist on being inconsiderate. Hopefully the higher camera position solves these problems. 

Will


----------

